# Which is best free web builder software



## rainbow12 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, which is a good webdesign software to download that is for free, and helps, if your not good at html or programming.

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Basically what you would want is a wysiwyg (what you see is what you get) editor.
There is a good one here.............
http://net2.com/nvu/index.html
Just click free download.
You don't have to get the hosting.
More here..........
http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpfreewyswin.htm


----------



## rainbow12 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Cleroy, Ill try that.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

You might also want to look at Kompozer which is also a WYSIWYG kind of editor...
http://kompozer.net/download.php


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would say a great one to try is wordpress. It uses a template system and is very simple to build. If you have hosting you can download it yourself and customise it alot more. If not just signup on their website and they can host it for you.

A common mistake people make is that alot of people think wordpress is mainly for blogs. It can be customised into pretty much anything you want.


----------



## rainbow12 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Thanks, I did try wordpress, but after signing up for blogs and seeing the templates, their is no admin panel to edit the template or download or anything. And the themes are all like news themes and not website pages.


----------

